# BR02 Lume



## Hirsty (Feb 8, 2009)

I've noticed that I have 2 colours of lume on my BR02. The arrow (zero) position on the internal bezel and the hands are blue whilst the Arabic numerals etc are green.

I am not complaining, in fact it is really cool, however, I have not seen this on lume shots of other BR02s. 

Is this something that other BRs have?


----------



## ephemeralinfinity (Apr 22, 2009)

Can't speak for the arabic version, but this is the lume shot on my BR-02 blue pro dial:










It looks like the lume color of the markets is blue, while the hands appear more green. Is that about the degree of contrast between your numerals and hands? Post some pictures! =)


----------



## Hirsty (Feb 8, 2009)

Mine is a bit more pronounced. I promise as soon as I can work the settings on my camera that I'll psot some pics.


----------



## jimyritz (Jan 31, 2008)

Congrats on the new piece--I just got one as well, thread posted--

My only comment is that COSC specs are -4 to +6 and your watch is running +7--pretty accurate...

I am not saying that the watch couldn't have a better movement for the price, however, the ETA 2892 is one of the best made mass produced movements around...

Best of luck w/your B&R--I love mine...

Regards
Mike


----------



## Nick M (May 15, 2009)

Mine's all blue.


----------



## jimyritz (Jan 31, 2008)

I have to amend my previous post--SW-2000...

The lume on mine is blue as well...


----------



## montrealer (May 4, 2008)

Nick M said:


> Mine's all blue.


Mine's exactly like yours.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Like this lume~don't see a lot of that everyday~cheers! ;-)


----------



## comatox (Feb 11, 2006)

Blue here as well.


----------



## saderules (Mar 2, 2008)

I had two tone lume on my BR-02


----------



## jdkno (May 25, 2007)

I have been on the fence between getting the SS Arabic 02 and the PVD Arabic 02. Is the blue lume only on the SS version or is it blue on the PVD version as well??


----------



## Aqua Spearo (Oct 10, 2007)

my bezel market seems to be slightly more greenish but its very hard to tell.. its 11XX S#


----------



## fiji5 (Nov 22, 2009)

I thought I would share a shot I took this afternoon.


----------

